# Neuer Speicherrekord: Ripjaws 4 mit i7-6700K auf DDR4-4795 übertaktet



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Neuer Speicherrekord: Ripjaws 4 mit i7-6700K auf DDR4-4795 übertaktet*

					Der aus Hong Kong stammende Extrem-Übertakter Chi-Kui Lam hat einen neuen Speicherrekord erreicht und schlägt mit seinem DDR4-RAM zum ersten Mal den ehemaligen Spitzenreiter mit DDR3. Zum Einsatz kam ein Ripjaws-4-Modul von G.Skill, das in Kombination mit einem Core i7-6700K auf 2.397,7 MHz (DDR4-4795) übertaktet worden ist.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Neuer Speicherrekord: Ripjaws 4 mit i7-6700K auf DDR4-4795 übertaktet*


----------



## GermanChrist (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Speicherrekord: Ripjaws 4 mit i7-6700K auf DDR4-4795 übertaktet*

Ist schon cool was da noch drinn ist.


----------

